# The Fly Fisher's Guide to the Mad River-Need to find book



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

We have contacted the Mad River Outfitters and the book is no longer in publish. I would really like to get it for my man if anyone is willing to give it up. Let me know, or if anyone knows anywhere I can get it. I have searched ebay and a few other websites and have had no luck! Thanks to all!


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Columbus Library...you'll wait a long time for a reserve but they do have some copies.


----------



## minnowseinetackle (Sep 28, 2007)

that is what the mad river people said to try to. thanks for the advice and fish on!!


----------

